# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Venezuela Declares Its Military Fully Prepared for War with U.S.

## Knightkore

https://www.breitbart.com/latin-amer...pared-war-u-s/

*Senior Venezuelan socialist official Diosdado Cabello claimed in an interview Sunday his country is fully prepared for a war with the United States.* Cabello, the leader of the regimes illegal lawmaking body and a  close ally of dictator Nicolás Maduro, claimed that the countrys  Bolivarian National Armed Forces would remain loyal to Hugo Chávezs  socialist revolution should the U.S. or any other power try to topple  the regime.
  The United States offers our military amnesty. If you rise up  against Maduro, you will be forgiven. As if the military had something  to be forgiven for. Is it wrong to love our country? To defend it? he  continued. Our Armed Forces, I believe, are prepared to resist those  attacks of the North American imperialism and of the European Union,  because they have a great conscience.

----------

Big Bird (10-24-2018),RMNIXON (10-24-2018),Rutabaga (10-24-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

and we are ready to repel any Venezuelan invasion.

next.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-24-2018),Knightkore (10-24-2018)

----------


## HAMARTIA

:Smiley ROFLMAO: 


Militaries need food and energy, last I gathered.

----------

Big Bird (10-24-2018),Conservative Libertarian (10-24-2018),Knightkore (10-24-2018),Kris P Bacon (10-24-2018),Rutabaga (10-24-2018)

----------


## JMWinPR

> and we are ready to repel any Venezuelan invasion.
> 
> next.


really??? We aren't prepared to dissuade 14000 Hondurans, What are we going to do with an equal number of Venezuelans armed with empty food baskets?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-24-2018),HAMARTIA (10-24-2018),Knightkore (10-24-2018),Retiredat50 (10-24-2018),Rutabaga (10-24-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

> really??? We aren't prepared to dissuade 14000 Hondurans, What are we going to do with an equal number of Venezuelans armed with empty food baskets?


drop a trail of breadcrumbs leading south.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-24-2018),Knightkore (10-24-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> :smiley_roflmao:
> 
> 
> Militaries need food and energy, last i gathered.


 eat the peasants!!

----------

HAMARTIA (10-24-2018),Knightkore (10-24-2018),Rutabaga (10-24-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

> eat the peasants!!


many parts ARE edible..just stay away from the entrails.

----------

Knightkore (10-24-2018)

----------


## Trinnity

> Militaries need food and energy, last I gathered.


And  toilet paper.  :Biglaugh:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-24-2018),HAMARTIA (10-24-2018),Knightkore (10-24-2018)

----------


## Traddles

So the Venezuelan Air Force has 20-30 Su-30MK2s and 15-20 F-16As. The latter are down-rev, and spare parts have been embargoed for several years. So the F16s' readiness may not be great. The Su-30s are modern aircraft, supposedly similar in capability to F-15Es. But maintenance/readiness is an unknown. And pilot training for either platform is also unknown and possibly dubious.

By way of comparison, a single Nimitz class carrier would about as many F-18s, plus several EA-18Gs for electronic warfare. But why would the US interrupt Venezuela's descent into Hell-Hole-hood?

----------

Knightkore (10-24-2018)

----------


## Swedgin

Well, except for limited supplies of food, medicine, ammo, replacement parts for equipment, GASOLINE (not oil, GAS), raw materials, etc., the Venezuelan Army is more than capable to "face" American Troops.  And, then, run or die.

But, they are HELL on their own civilians!

I'll give them that much!

----------

Knightkore (10-24-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Militaries need food and energy, last I gathered.


The PSP Venezeula Army is paid in toilet paper...literally rolls of Charmin...

----------

HAMARTIA (10-24-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> drop a trail of breadcrumbs leading south.


Not bread crumbs.  ...

...Bush's Baked Beans...

----------


## Sled Dog

> So the Venezuelan Air Force has 20-30 Su-30MK2s and 15-20 F-16As. The latter are down-rev, and spare parts have been embargoed for several years. So the F16s' readiness may not be great. The Su-30s are modern aircraft, supposedly similar in capability to F-15Es. But maintenance/readiness is an unknown. And pilot training for either platform is also unknown and possibly dubious.
> 
> By way of comparison, a single Nimitz class carrier would about as many F-18s, plus several EA-18Gs for electronic warfare. But why would the US interrupt Venezuela's descent into Hell-Hole-hood?


Oh, that descent is complete.

Now they're digging the foundation and plan on staying there.

----------


## Old Navy

Remember "The Mouse That Roared"?  The best way for Venezuela to recover would be to goad the U.S. into invading their boarders.  The U.S. would rebuild their infrastructure, put everyone to work, and enrich the ruling class.  Problem Solved!

----------

Knightkore (10-24-2018),Northern Rivers (10-25-2018)

----------


## RMNIXON

Failed Dictators playing the United States Invasion Card....................


So old and worn out!  :Lame:

----------

Knightkore (10-24-2018),Old Navy (10-24-2018)

----------


## Swedgin

> The PSP Venezeula Army is paid in toilet paper...literally rolls of Charmin...


Well, that IS a high priced, rare commodity, in the People's Utopia of Venezuela.....

----------

Knightkore (10-24-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Our Armed Forces, I believe, are prepared to resist those  attacks of the North American imperialism and of the European Union,  because they have a great conscience.




Puh-leze

----------

Knightkore (10-24-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

They had better save their brass and have peasents reload.

----------

Knightkore (10-24-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> https://www.breitbart.com/latin-amer...pared-war-u-s/
> 
> *Senior Venezuelan socialist official Diosdado Cabello claimed in an interview Sunday his country is fully prepared for a war with the United States.*
> 
>  Cabello, the leader of the regimes illegal lawmaking body and a  close ally of dictator Nicolás Maduro, claimed that the countrys  Bolivarian National Armed Forces would remain loyal to Hugo Chávezs  socialist revolution should the U.S. or any other power try to topple  the regime.
>   The United States offers our military amnesty. If you rise up  against Maduro, you will be forgiven. As if the military had something  to be forgiven for. Is it wrong to love our country? To defend it? he  continued. Our Armed Forces, I believe, are prepared to resist those  attacks of the North American imperialism and of the European Union,  because they have a great conscience.

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2018)

----------


## Dan40

Venezuela fully prepared?

Sure they are.................

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2018),Northern Rivers (10-25-2018),Sled Dog (10-24-2018)

----------


## Madison

Oh look this is  Hilary  in the sky

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2018)

----------


## Taxcutter

The Venezuelan Army is easily bribed.   A couple truckloads of MREs should do nicely.

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2018),Madison (10-25-2018)

----------

